# Protecta Reel Grease on drag washers?



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have just upgraded a half dozen reels to carbontex and wonder if anyone is using Protecta Reel grease on their drag washers? 
I read a lot about Cals but have Protecta already and want to finish the job. I havent found a reference to anyone using it and wonder if its the right consistency.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey mate, I have used inox mx6 on my drag washers with success, not without reading a fair bit about it first, I can give you some if you want as I have a 450g tube and itl take a while to get through it. (sorry this does not answer your question)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Heaps of people run carbontex washers dry. If you find they're not smooth enough, use a tiny bit of your grease. I don't think there's anything special about Cal's. I use Daiwa grease the same as goes into the reel during a service.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

jbonez said:


> Hey mate, I have used inox mx6 on my drag washers with success, not without reading a fair bit about it first, I can give you some if you want as I have a 450g tube and itl take a while to get through it. (sorry this does not answer your question)


I run Inox MX6 out of the tube not the tub (based on the NLGI rating) on my and others drag washers from Shimano & Daiwa stables when I service reels.

Protecta oils and greases... Used once and binned them, awful stuff...


----------

